# Merry Christmas!



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd like to extend my warmest Christmas greetings to each and everyone of you, to your family, to your friends and of course to all our boys and girls out there in uniform. May they soon return home safe and sound!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 24, 2009)

Even me? 


Merry Xmas Jan.... single malt and a doner kebab.. Christmas dinner!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

You forgot the Guinness! You forgot the Guinness!


----------



## Amsel (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jan! My families warmest wishes go out to you!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas, Jan! Guzzling Zinfadel and.......forget it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS JAN!!!!!!!! Here is to many more laughs, plains, trains, and cars my friend!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jan! Enjoy yourself today mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jan, I'll drink a toast to you tonight......or ten.


----------



## imalko (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to one and all.


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Jan.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Lucky! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2009)

Fröhe Weihnachten to all here ! the Glühwein is on the stove, and the house is smelling wündebar !

E wishing we had a foot of snow instead of freezing fog/mist


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Brother Jan....


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2009)

Jan please tell me you are not going to paint your Bf 110G-2 all red with white snowflakes on the wings

M. C.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas old boy. Do pass the bottle please.......


----------

